# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  اگر شما بودید کدوم رشته رو انتخاب میکردید؟؟

## konkor1

سلام
ببخشید بچه ها
من امسال با رتبه ی 5000 از شبانه قبول شدم و به خاطر هزینه ی زیادش و راه دورش نتونستم برم درس بخونم
چند روزه که سازمان رنجش کشوری اعلام کرده که بدون کنکور بر میداره
میخواستم بدونم اگه شما بودین کدوم رشته رو انتخاب میکردید یا که اصلا ترجیح میدادید به سربازی برید
اینها کل رشته های پیام نور شهرمون هست لطفا کمکم کنید راستی من ریاضی خونده ام
1 امار کاربردها
2 ریاضیات و کاربردها
3 فیزیک هسته ای
4 مهندسی کامپیوتر فناوری اطلاعات
5 مهندسی کامپیوتر نرم افزار
6 روانشناسی
7 علوم اقتصادی اقتصاد نظری
8 مدیریت بازرگانی
9 مدیریت جهانگردی
10 مدیریت دولتی
11 مدیریت صنعتی
12 مهندسی کشاورزی_اقتصاد کشاورزی

----------


## nitah

روانشناسی خیلی خوبه، اگه ادامش بدی حرف نداره 
الان نیاز جامعه به روانشناس بیشتر از ی پزشکه !! 
با این اوضاع کنکور هم که راحت میتونی بشی مشاور کنکور !! مثل دکتر افشار ...
بازم تحقیق کن بستگی به علاقه و توانایی خودت هم داره 
بقیه رشته ها هم باید تا دکترا ادامه بدی تا موفق باشی ...

----------


## doctor Hastii

روانشناسی :Yahoo (100):

----------


## eli94

روانشناسی

----------


## Prison Break

هیچ کدوم. رتبه 5000 اوردی بعد میخوای بری بدون کنکور؟!! برو ثبت نام کن بعد بخون واسه 94 و کنکور بده رتبت بهتر میشه اگه بخونی یا دیگه نهایت میری ازاد. هر چی باشه مدرکشون از بدون کنکور بهتره

روانشناسی هم بالینی خوبه و تا لیسانسش هم به درد نمیخوره. حداقل تا فوق باید بخونی. پس اگه فوق یا دکتری بگیری خوبه. در غیر این صورت مفت نمی ارزه
پیشنهاد من فناوری اطلاعات. 
ولی کلا برو یکیشو بنویس بعد دوباره کنکور بده

----------


## konkor1

داستانش طولانی 
خدا هرچی دیوار کج هست سر من خراب کرده
راستش من سال دوم بودم یه معلم داشتم هرکی که میرفت کلاسش بیرون نمره میداد در میومد
این اقا معلم ما منو انداخت چون کلاس نمیرفتم اینم بگم به خدا من کمتر از 15 ننوشته بودم خیلی نامردی کرد در حقم همه ی بلاها از اون نازل میشه
یکی از دوستام هم که مثل من نرفته بود کلاس ..... رفته 3 جلسه کلاس با 500 تومن پول 
اخه د یکی بگه به من کسی که 9  ماه درس نخونده چطوری میتونه تو 3 جلسه بفهم چی به چیه
خیلی نامردی کرد بازم انداخت شهریور منو 
اخرش هم من یه سال موندم باعث شد یه سال بمونم باعث شد اصلا همه چی بهم بریزه اصلا نتونستم سال سوم درس بخونم بلای سرم اورد که خدا میدونه  سال سوم معدلم شد 7
با زور قبول شدم
وقتی رفتم پیش یکم اوضاع خوب بود  و یه سال موندم الان یعنی دوسال هست که مونده ام
ولی به خدا دارم قسم میخورم به خاطر 25 درصد اعمال مستقیم که شد
به خدا درصد هام به همون سال قبل دادم رتبه ام میشد 1000 تا 2000 که ***** اینطوری هم از اینجا ضربه خوردم
شبانه هم قبول شدم گفتم بزار تکمیل ظرفیت بشه اون هم از بخت بد ما همه ی سال ها بوده جز امسال
یعنی خدا همه ی دیوارهارو روی سر من خراب کرده کاری نداشته
دیگه نفرت دارم از خودم میخواهم بمیرم بهتره

----------


## Prison Break

کسی که با این معدل و مشکلات تونسته رتبه 5000 بیاره کم از نخبه نداره... پس برو بدون کنکور روانشناسی یا فناوری اطلاعات بنویس و بعد کنکور 94 شرکت کن و برو قلم چی تا دیر نشده.
مطمئن باش که می تونی. هر چند یک ماه و نیم عقبی اما می تونی برسی. لااقل بری ازاد که 100%  هم میتونی بری ارزشش بالاتره از بدون کنکور
چرا ازاد انتخاب رشته نکردی؟
به هر حال تواناییشو داری که یک سال بمونی و پیشنهاد من اینه اما بازم هر جور خودت میدونی

----------

